# Magnaflow catback for the 2.5 is out



## Idleone (Jan 3, 2006)

Public Service Announcement:








Magnaflow catback exhaust system is out. MSRP is $772 or so but 
Hott Exhaust got them for $439.
Now if only Magnaflow had come out with this in December when I bought the GHL catback instead of being patient....
Though I've got to say that the 2.5 with a GHL sounds a lot like my old VR6 with a Magnaflow catback on it than the clip of the Magnaflow on the 2.5...


----------



## adisz (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Magnaflow catback for the 2.5 is out (Idleone)*

sounds great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Magnaflow catback for the 2.5 is out (Idleone)*

Its actually $392
I got this after adding it to the cart.
Free Shipping on orders over $50.00!
All items discounted 10.5%!
Sub Total: $438.95
Store Wide Discount: -$46.09
Sub Total: $392.86


----------



## Evil Mastermind (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Magnaflow catback for the 2.5 is out (digitaltim)*

Is Hott Exhaust a reputable company? Please post here if you've had successful dealings with them because that's a damn good price. Actually, it's more like what all exhausts should cost for our little n/a 5 banger.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Magnaflow catback for the 2.5 is out (digitaltim)*

It gets cheaper....$331.41
there's a coupon: " veedub "
new cart looks like this:
Free Shipping on orders over $50.00!
All items discounted 10.5%!
Sub Total: $438.95
Coupon Discount: -$61.45
Store Wide Discount: -$46.09
Sub Total: $331.41
Wow...that's cheap!


----------



## Idleone (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Magnaflow catback for the 2.5 is out (Evil Mastermind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Evil Mastermind* »_Is Hott Exhaust a reputable company? Please post here if you've had successful dealings with them because that's a damn good price. Actually, it's more like what all exhausts should cost for our little n/a 5 banger. 

I bought my Magnaflow catback exhaust for my VR6 GTi from them. Got an email with tracking number and it arrived from California a week after I placed the order. Now, I wished I had waited to get the Magnaflow catback instead of the GHL (I played the sound clip of the Magnaflow on the 2.5 on a better sound system and it sounds fnatastic. A lot better then the GHL.). At the price quoted above, you'd get a fantastic sound at half the price of the GHL.


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

Hot damn that's a deal! I'm going to have to get one.
It says pre-release pricing though, any idea of when they'll get them? I'd hate to wait two months!


_Modified by socal07rabbit at 9:52 AM 3-16-2008_


----------



## WhiteWabbit124 (Mar 15, 2008)

good find but for 330$ what a steal compared to the other exhausts are atleast 600+ awesome find man! thanks for the PSA


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

yea that is what I consider to be a fair price for a cat-back


----------



## pdi192 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Magnaflow catback for the 2.5 is out (1_BADHARE)*

damn price went up; what the hell


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Magnaflow catback for the 2.5 is out (pdi192)*

it did now it's $425 insted of $330








, f**k it I'm going quality, AWE FTW!


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Magnaflow catback for the 2.5 is out (1_BADHARE)*

woo for awe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif haha


----------



## Evil Mastermind (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Magnaflow catback for the 2.5 is out (Thisbunnyroars)*

That's bulls**t. Now I'm not going to buy from "hott exhaust" on principle. 
The ol bait and switch routine can go to hell.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

FordTruck8
that gives you a slightly larger discount...


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_FordTruck8
that gives you a slightly larger discount...


Did that and it does actually by a couple bucks.

Just ordered.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (SilverTREK)*

sounds nice


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (SilverTREK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverTREK* »_

Did that and it does actually by a couple bucks.

Just ordered.

Let us know when you are expecting it to arrive..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (socal07rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *socal07rabbit* »_
Let us know when you are expecting it to arrive..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Will do. The end shipped price was still very low. Im surprised.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (SilverTREK)*

bought mine last night


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (akdakota)*

Guess there was some issue with me having it sent to my office instead of my billing address. Anyway I got my tracking number today and will have it Wednesday.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (SilverTREK)*

Got mine on Monday and installed Tuesday. Very quick and easy!!! Looks and sounds great!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 0Jetta6 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Magnaflow catback for the 2.5 is out (Idleone)*

will this fit on a 2006 Jetta 2.5?


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (akdakota)*

My mix up got straightened out. Mines on the fedex truck on its way here. Ill put in on later today.


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Magnaflow catback for the 2.5 is out (0Jetta6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0Jetta6* »_will this fit on a 2006 Jetta 2.5?


Pretty sure the answer is no.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Magnaflow catback for the 2.5 is out (SilverTREK)*

correct. They are making one though


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Magnaflow catback for the 2.5 is out (akdakota)*

Just got here. Exciting.


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Magnaflow catback for the 2.5 is out (SilverTREK)*

Very impressed with the fitment.










The angle of my phone makes it look off center but it is in fact centered.
Sounds great too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Magnaflow catback for the 2.5 is out (SilverTREK)*

The last I have to say about this. I love it.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=gV0nJ3cuw1s 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDpzo5sxgfI


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

WTF!!!! there now Sale Price: $563.95 for hottexhaust...*** that awe is only 100 more...Y cnt some company make a reasonable exhaust....damnit







.....thats y i loved my honda...there a dime a dozen and everything was dirt cheap...







....... but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the 2.5


_Modified by whiterabbit07 at 5:33 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (whiterabbit07)*

Until you click further into buying it. Type 'fordtruck8' as a coupon code and get free shipping.

I think I was at $423 at the end of it all.

......I dont know how AWE could be any better quality speaking.


_Modified by SilverTREK at 7:36 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

still 423 is still pushin it for a "standard" exhaust...i mean all it is, is a custom exhaust that u buy pre-made...but it does sound awsome...i guess we just gotta wait till they start dropping prices....everyone go on an exhaust strike!!!!!











_Modified by whiterabbit07 at 5:38 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (whiterabbit07)*

....every other companys exhaust is too.
I came from mk3s and the price was still high in my opinion but......it was to cheap to pass up.












_Modified by SilverTREK at 7:39 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: (SilverTREK)*

idk







......its an awsome muffler and sounds amazing...i love it just dont got the $$$$....damn software ......im just getting at the fact that WE NEED PRICE DROPS!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by whiterabbit07 at 5:43 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (whiterabbit07)*

I hear that but everyone bein at $600+ .........made this one way to tempting.

Plus I had already had my "1st" muffler cut off and ran it that way since August.

Anyway im happy.

Oh and remember this ones all stainless.


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: (SilverTREK)*

yea tru...423 does sound tempting when u put it that way....im tired of my cut off already too










_Modified by whiterabbit07 at 5:46 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (whiterabbit07)*

It took me a while to get sick of mine.....then another rabbit owner pointed this out to me.......I was opposed to it (didnt feel like spending the cash)......then it was on order 10 minutes later.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

I can't justify my daily driver being that loud.


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

Yeah well......theres a trade off I guess. Its only really loud if you lay into it. Which happens.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (SilverTREK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverTREK* »_Yeah well......theres a trade off I guess. Its only really loud if you lay into it. Which happens.








ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!






















Seriously though, there is only a nice rumble at idle or cruise.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (SilverTREK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverTREK* »_Yeah well......theres a trade off I guess. Its only really loud if you lay into it. Which happens.









I lay into the Rabbit a lot, so I'd be a nuisance. I also have something else built for noise, so I've gotta give the neighbors a break.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

But it sounds so good though


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (akdakota)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akdakota* »_But it sounds so good though


Yeah it does.


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (SilverTREK)*

question guys is it a 300 or 400 series stainless steel ??? 
and if you do have the exhaust and dont know what im talking about try using a magnet and if the magnet sticks then its 400


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (BkzTim88)*

but the real question is how would we compair the sound of this is it annoying? i cant tell because work blocks my youtube!!!!!!!


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (1badhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1badhare* »_but the real question is how would we compair the sound of this is it annoying? i cant tell because work blocks my youtube!!!!!!!









I do not like loud mufflers at all.......my personal opinion is this muffler was a steal for $ and the way it sounds. It isn't any louder than the other aftermarket Cats... and it sounds way better than cheap customized jobs.
Its still too loud for me, but I'll never be happy unless its as quiet as stock, but that's unrealistic. ..., for the $ it was probably the best all around bang for buck out there.
even at its current $400+ price its still a good deal. You'd be looking at used catbacks at this price for a GHL etc.
So you can kick yourself if you wanted 1 and passed on the $330 shipped price..










_Modified by digitaltim at 1:54 PM 3-27-2008_


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (BkzTim88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BkzTim88* »_question guys is it a 300 or 400 series stainless steel ??? 
and if you do have the exhaust and dont know what im talking about try using a magnet and if the magnet sticks then its 400 


I went out and tried your test.

Magnet stuck to the piping but not the tips.


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (SilverTREK)*

Yeh it should be like that Thanks for testing it out, That means the metal is the long lasting type that can go up to 2000 degrees and cool off without problems, im glad i ordered it = ]


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (BkzTim88)*


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (SilverTREK)*

By the way, how did the install go ??? any special tools, like a sawzal or w.e


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (BkzTim88)*

14mm and 13mm Sockets and something to pry the exhaust outta the old hangers. Literally 6 bolts to drop it. No Sawsall needed. Can't remember the size of the socket needed for the new clamp.


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (akdakota)*

The new clamps were 15mm.

The install went fine. I had a lift and air tools to help though.
Couple things they dont tell you in the instructions.
-There is a sleeve on the exhaust holding the cat section to the cat back section. It has to be re-used. 
-They say you have to cut the exhaust of by the rear axle. Not true. The exhaust is routed underneath the rear end.
-I did take the 'silver' cross member out. 4 13mm nuts. It was just to give me clearance. 

Once the old was out........the new went in no problem.


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

so the price went up to 560 bucks??!...yeah this company is pretty stupid at marketing..they did the reverse of what they need to be doing


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (BIVO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIVO* »_so the price went up to 560 bucks??!...yeah this company is pretty stupid at marketing..they did the reverse of what they need to be doing

Need to read more into this. Hit 'sale pricing'. The price goes to $504.......then type 'fordtruck8' as a coupon code and the price drops even more.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (SilverTREK)*

what a steal, even for $4xx. i would be placing my order for one today if i didnt already have a catback getting installed today


----------



## sleepninja (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

will this exaust work for the jetta?


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (sleepninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepninja* »_will this exaust work for the jetta?

No. Magnaflow is rumored to be in the process of making one though.


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

Does anyone know the p/n for JUST the Magnaflow muffler?


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (socal07rabbit)*

I got it = ] 
Now i just have to find the time and the help to install it


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (BkzTim88)*

Have fun.......you're gonna love it!


----------



## ZippinVeeDub (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (SilverTREK)*

damn sounds good, now i just need to wait out the remaining 10 months of my probation


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (ZippinVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZippinVeeDub* »_damn sounds good, now i just need to wait out the remaining 10 months of my probation









Huh!?!


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (ZippinVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZippinVeeDub* »_damn sounds good, now i just need to wait out the remaining 10 months of my probation









Probation, did you beat someones brains out with an exhaust, or poke their eyes out with the tips ??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZippinVeeDub (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (BkzTim88)*

No its a be a good boy for a year and the ticket goes by-by type of probation...


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re:*

To the members who have this exhaust, or any other aftermarket for that matter: 
Is there a drone? 
What RPMs is the drone noticeable?
I hear that AWE has a drone right at highway cruising speeds.








Let's hear about complaints from other manufacturers too.


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Lt. Crash)*

There is a drone/ humming. It isnt as annoying as real DRONE.
For me is audible at 2200-24/2500.......then goes away and its kinda back but quieter at around 3000 but thats it. Any rpm up or down from that is a nice tone.


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Re: (SilverTREK)*

Ill have it on in time for show n go ... all i need is those damn jack stands lol


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Re: (BkzTim88)*

Installed it... LOVE IT, what i dont like though is the clostrophobic feeling you get wile your under the car wile its being held up by jackstands( my big head didnt help ) 
Another thing ... stock exhaust is heavy as hell ... soo after you take it off and put the new one on ... your car looks like it was put on hightened springs sooo it looks like more of an suv now .
Sounds increadibly sexy two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a great product


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Uber E)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber E* »_There is a drone/ humming. It isnt as annoying as real DRONE.
For me is audible at 2200-24/2500.......then goes away and its kinda back but quieter at around 3000 but thats it. Any rpm up or down from that is a nice tone.

Sorry to bump and old thread to the top, but I just installed this system today. I'm not sure if it is because I have an 08, or if I'm just generally sensitive to the exhaust noise, but the 2200-2400 drone was killing me. I bought an 18" resonator that I was going to install with it, but it wouldn't fit. I ended up running down to summit and picking up a 14" part (MagnaFlow 10415), which calmed it down a bit but definitely didn't get rid of it. Does the drone get better over time, or just worse?
Also, it seems like the tips are a bit far in. Is this normal fitment(excuse the construction muck on my bumper, I cleaned it off already)?



--Matt


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (whiterabbit07)*

I dont get you Rabbit guys. You tempt us. Ohh catback exhaust for the 2.5L ONLY 300 or so dollars. /me ohh I gotta look at that.

Next thing you now, RABBIT. Why isnt the undercarriage of the rabbit's the same as the jetta's ? isnt the rabbit just a hatchback Jetta !?! WHY DONT WE GET A CHEAP CATBACK !!!!!!!!


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OchoCinco5k* »_I dont get you Rabbit guys. You tempt us. Ohh catback exhaust for the 2.5L ONLY 300 or so dollars. /me ohh I gotta look at that.

Next thing you now, RABBIT. Why isnt the undercarriage of the rabbit's the same as the jetta's ? isnt the rabbit just a hatchback Jetta !?! WHY DONT WE GET A CHEAP CATBACK !!!!!!!!






























Dunno where to get it for 300. I picked it up for 423 from hottexhaust with coupon. It looks like the jetta exhaust has a base price that is 100 more, but it has a resonator that the rabbit doesn't. Make a lowball offer. They took mine!
Anyone comment on the fitment? I'm a bit worried about melting the bumper, and that I might be getting more interior noise as a result of it being under there like that.
--Matt


_Modified by mattkosem at 7:59 AM 7-4-2009_


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

The tip definitely appears to be too far in. The inner tip, that is exposed to more bumper than the outer, is starting to melt the valence. On the upside. I've driven a bit over 300 miles with the system installed and it seems to be quieting down a bit. Perhaps the mufflers are breaking in, or maybe it's the carbon deposits forming inside of the new pipes. The drone from 2000-2500 seems to be reduced to 2100-2400 or so now though, so that makes me happy.
--Matt


_Modified by mattkosem at 9:45 PM 7-4-2009_


----------



## C Dubbin (Jul 7, 2008)

the 2.5 jetta cost way more hella gay


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (mattkosem)*

I've had this catback for my jetta for about 7 months.... It's the quietest exhaust I've ever owned. 
Zero drone cruising on street & highway. I actually wish it was a bit louder or deeper. I wonder why the rabbit has no resonator & second exhaust like the jetta does. 
Do you think I can remove the resonator and alter the exhaust note. Has anyone done that?


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_I
Do you think I can remove the resonator and alter the exhaust note. Has anyone done that?

You can, and yes it will be louder.. how much? maybe like the rabbit with one resonator..


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (mamey)*

Yea but the rabbit muffler also has no final muffler


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (whiterabbit07)*

i ordered my magnaflow cat-back from hottexhaust for my jetta and am very happy with them. fast shipping, quality exhaust.


----------



## wabbbit09 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

im looking to purchase an exhaust for my rabbit...right now i have the muffler deleted...and its not enough for me..i was somethign aggresive..but without a horrible drone..ive researched magnaflow, AWE, and eurojet and im fixed inbetween those three...but i cant make up my mind... and help/suggestions?


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (wabbbit09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wabbbit09* »_im looking to purchase an exhaust for my rabbit...right now i have the muffler deleted...and its not enough for me..i was somethign aggresive..but without a horrible drone..ive researched magnaflow, AWE, and eurojet and im fixed inbetween those three...but i cant make up my mind... and help/suggestions?









Awe is a nice system. Gives a great sound. All the others sound to bubbly for me and stuff. But awe has a clean nice tone to it and for a great price


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Jettakid18)*

I've had the mag.flow for about 8 months and i love it. I actually wish it was a little but louder. The rabbit setup is quite different having only 1 muffler and no resonator. 
If I could buy again, I'd go with the AWE though. Love the sound.


----------



## VWRabbit305 (Oct 13, 2008)

i bought the magnaflow catback for my rabbit last october from hottexhaust, i have no complaints besides the tips not being stamped with the magnaflow logo, does this meen there selling fake magnaflow systems and thats why there so cheap??


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*

Really? Mine is stamped. 
That's weird. What about the muffler case? Is that stamped.


----------



## wabbbit09 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (Jettakid18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettakid18* »_
Awe is a nice system. Gives a great sound. All the others sound to bubbly for me and stuff. But awe has a clean nice tone to it and for a great price

i was bent on AWE... but its pritty expensive is there a cupon code or certain place to get it for the best price?
Also i was hoping to hear from someone who had the eurojet exhaust...because they sell one that already comes in r32 format...and i have a rear end swap..so it would save a bit of a headache for me...


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (wabbbit09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wabbbit09* »_
i was bent on AWE... but its pritty expensive is there a cupon code or certain place to get it for the best price?
Also i was hoping to hear from someone who had the eurojet exhaust...because they sell one that already comes in r32 format...and i have a rear end swap..so it would save a bit of a headache for me...

Love my Eurojet. Sounds great and awesome build quality to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## wabbbit09 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (HIBB 304)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HIBB 304* »_
Love my Eurojet. Sounds great and awesome build quality to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .

thanks for the feedback and help you guys..ill let you guys know what i get http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
is there a certain place thats best to buy the eurojet or AWE?


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (wabbbit09)*

20squared is where I got mine.http://www.20squared.com/category_s/262.htm Great service too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif IM [email protected] and he will hook you up. Don't know about the AWE. I was torn between the two myself.


_Modified by HIBB 304 at 8:56 PM 8-18-2009_


----------

